# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjëzëtari - Ndërrimori 6

## projekti21_dk

E kam pasur ëndërr të kahershme që një herë në forum ta hap temën për ndërrimorët, por gjithmonë më ka ardhru keq nga nismëtari i kësaj gjëze, z. Agim Metbala, i cili në filllim e hapi fare si anagram duke ardhur në fjalën shqipe *Ndërrimor*, fjalë e cila për herë të parë nisi të përdorej e të përhapet nga mesi i viteteve të 90-ta.

As kësaj radhe nuk e kisha hapur, por kur thotë fjala " ra miu nëpër mustaqe" dhe e bëra.

Kërkoj të falur nga miku Agim, por besoj se në hapjet tjera, nuk do ta bëj më, gjithmonë duke shpresuar se do të më ndje miku Agim, i cili e di sa fjalë ka pasur nga gjëzëtarët tjerë për ta kundërshtuar fjalën ndërrimor.

Unë me këtë rast dua ta përshëndes mikun Agim Metbala, i cili është i pari që pa hezitim e pranoi fjalën *ndërrimor* në vend të fjalës së huaj "_anagram_"

Të faleminderit mik
edhe një herë kërkoj të falur!

Respkt, 
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## AnaH_M

Ne po presim detyrat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ne po presim detyrat


eh TA-sh do të hapen DYERT

----------


## Agim Metbala

*I dashur Adem GASHI, nuk është dashur të ndjeheni aq i kujdesshëm dhe aq i ndjeshëm, ngase unë e respektoj çdo gjëzëtar, të gjthë i kam mikesha e miq të nderuar, pastaj, unë çdo herë kam vepruar në afrimin e gjëzëtarëve ( e kam fjalën për kosovarë)...
Më bëhet qefi se e hapët temën, unë do të jem aktiv si çdo herë, bashkarisht do i ofrojmë "sofrës" ndërrimorë me bollëk, meqenëse të gjithë anëtarët e kësaj teme, vërtet janë së pari mikesha e miq të mirë, zgjedhësit fenomenal, e të shoqërueshëm skajshmërisht...
Urime për hapjen e temës, suksesi nuk do mungoj...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*METO REJI,
Me ankesa prore -
Në këtë strehimore!

Zgjidhja?.................*

----------


## Nete

> eh TA-sh do të hapen DYERT


Njoni e zgjodha une,ani mos u  idhno ti.. :buzeqeshje: 

DETYRAT.

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Njoni e zgjodha une,ani mos u  idhno ti..
> 
> DETYRAT.
> 
> Pesrshendetje te gjitheve.


*Dhe ti mrekullisht e kreve detyrën Nete...
Përshëndetje edhe unë...*

----------


## AnaH_M

> *METO REJI,
> Me ankesa prore -
> Në këtë strehimore!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.................*


JETIMORE :buzeqeshje: 
Nete mos mi mer detyrat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Hajde Z.Adem!Mos na e lere  jetime  temen...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Hajde Z.Adem!Mos na e lere  jetime  temen...


Përshëndetje Pranvera.
Jo, tema nuk do të mbetet jetime derisa të ketë gjëzëtarë kaq të zellshëm.

----------


## gloreta

_U mbush mali me taborë
Edhe deti me sirena
Do udhëtojme me vaporrë
Të arrijmë në brigjet e lëna._

Emri i nje gjëzëtari, i ngaterruar, gjejeni po mundet. :kryqezohen: 


Pershendetje sofra!

----------


## thirsty

> _U mbush mali me taborë
> Edhe deti me sirena
> Do udhëtojme me vaporrë
> Të arrijmë në brigjet e lëna._
> 
> Emri i nje gjëzëtari, i ngaterruar, gjejeni po mundet.
> 
> 
> Pershendetje sofra!


Gi de Masha 


lol

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ARTUSHA G. KISH,
E adhurojnë me të madhe -
Këtë këngëtare kosovare!

Zgjidhja?..............................*

----------


## orhideja

*ORË* e gjashte per    *NDËR(R)TIM*e 

te reja

----------


## thirsty

> *ORË* e gjashte per    *NDËR(R)TIM*e 
> 
> te reja


e di e di
ta them ta them?  :Lulja3:

----------


## orhideja

> e di e di
> ta them ta them?



Hajde ti me msuesen!  :perqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Hajde ti me msuesen!


ke ngaterru temern :P 


=================

----------


## orhideja

> *ARTUSHA G. KISH,
> E adhurojnë me të madhe -
> Këtë këngëtare kosovare!
> 
> Zgjidhja?..............................*




SHKURTA GASHI??????  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## orhideja

*thirsty:ke ngaterru temern :P* 



He mo, e more vesh se kush e vrau, se perndryshe te fshine moderatoret?   :perqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*TEKI HOPA,
KOT I HAPE...
Po të them ty or beg -
Vet kembetur peng!

Zgjidhja?..................*

----------

